# Few photos



## bassist (Jul 9, 2009)

Took a few mantises over to a relatives on the forth to take some pictures (fireworks are illegal here anyways  ) just felt I'd share :&gt;

Sorry about some of the dark spots in photos was using a camera I was unfamiliar with.

_Phyllocrania paradoxa_



























_Hymenopus coronatus_


----------



## bassist (Jul 9, 2009)

_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_


----------



## bassist (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol and done.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 9, 2009)

great pics, the ghost mantis really blends in  i really want some spiny flower now lol


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh purdy


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, your Ghost girlie amonst the dried up flowers is great!  I love the one with the background of blue sky too. You can see her crown exceptionally well; and she seems to be saying, "Dad, why are we here? This isn't home!" Your little orchid boy looks really sweet against those fresh flowers too.  What did your relatives think of them?


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 9, 2009)

Careful now. I'd hate for you to take your ghost outside &amp; have a police car drive past. "You're not planning to release that exotic insect into the wild, are you know, sir?"  

Beautiful specimens.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2009)

Awsome photo's!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics. I miss my orchids and P. Whals.


----------



## bassist (Jul 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, your Ghost girlie amonst the dried up flowers is great!  I love the one with the background of blue sky too. You can see her crown exceptionally well; and she seems to be saying, "Dad, why are we here? This isn't home!" Your little orchid boy looks really sweet against those fresh flowers too.  What did your relatives think of them?


They loved all of the mantises lmao was hard to keep my young cousins from not touching though they're quite...destructive.



jameslongo said:


> Careful now. I'd hate for you to take your ghost outside &amp; have a police car drive past. "You're not planning to release that exotic insect into the wild, are you know, sir?"  Beautiful specimens.


LO they where cracking down on the illegal fireworks that day so I doubt my little mantis wouldn't draw attention. :&gt;


----------



## Stone (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice pics, and gorgeous specimens!  Escpecially that Ghost!


----------



## Eldur (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, these pictures are amazing and so cool! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## bassist (Jul 10, 2009)

_Creobroter species_


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2009)

cool creobroter.


----------



## bassist (Aug 12, 2009)

Found a few more photos Rofl.

_Hierodula membranacea_




























Phyllocrania paradoxa


----------



## Frey (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome ^^

Paradoxa is look like Alien


----------

